# Two NS Trains Almost Hit Head On



## MrFSS (Mar 19, 2008)

Trains Nearly Collide Head-On Near Lexington, KY Neighborhood

*FULL STORY*

This happened close to where I live. I'm about 5 miles north of the near accident area. These freights really move in this area.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 19, 2008)

Does NS tend to have these kinds of boneheaded problems? I was under the impression they did a decent job of running a railroad, especially when it came to safety.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Does NS tend to have these kinds of boneheaded problems? I was under the impression they did a decent job of running a railroad, especially when it came to safety.


No - they don't, and that's why this one is really being looked at by the feds. Our local newscast last night implied one of the engineers "ran a red light".


----------



## abqdave (Mar 21, 2008)

If an engineer does run a red light, and there was no explanation other than human error, are they usually terminated?


----------



## jackal (Mar 21, 2008)

abqdave said:


> If an engineer does run a red light, and there was no explanation other than human error, are they usually terminated?


When a train runs a signal, the crew is usually taken off duty immediately, drug tested, and then, depending on the severity of the situation, placed on administrative leave while the railroad does an investigation. Usually a first-time offense is not cause for termination, at least that I've seen.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Mar 28, 2008)

I lived less than a mile from where the NS crash in Lincoln Alabama occurred a few years ago near the Honda Manufacturing Plant.

Here's the NTBS report below:

http://www.ntsb.gov/publictn/2007/RAB0703.htm

This sounds like the exact same situtation only it was a head to rear end collision. It was determined that the signal was being lit by the sun giving it a green over red which along with radio chatter in the other train gave the crew reason to believe the main was clear and they proceeded at full track speed of 55 and applied emergency braking and slowed the train to 45 before impact.

The crash resulted in a diesel fire which burned with 60ft flames for an extended period of time because the train had been recently refueled at BHM. There was a failed evacuation atempt due to the risk of a sodium cyanide leak in a tanker on the stopped train. Only 20 of the 500 residents asked to evacuate actually showed up at the chemical weapons shelter built at the local high school, the shelter was built because of the Anniston Army Depot incenerating chemical weapons components about 10 miles east. A road was also blocked that crossed the sidings, this road was the only acces to a subdivision, because of this crash NS and the city of Lincon are working together to build an alternate route and close the existing crossing. NS is willing to donate ROW if the city closes 3 other crossings in the city and connects these roads to they Hwy 77 and Honda Drive bridges that cross the tracks.

My dad will love it when the crossings are closed, the horns of 15 or so trains wake him up at night, I didn't seem to be bothered by them


----------

